# Beethoven's 7th v Dvorak's 7th



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Apologies if this has already been done but I couldn't find it on the search engine. I suspect most will say Beethoven's 7th but Dvorak's 7th is quite powerful throughout all 4 movements. I have to say that while Dvorak's 7th is my favourite symphony by him I have to go for Beethoven this time and it is mainly to do with the 2nd movement which blows me away every time I hear it, and it sounds even better in the Liszt transcriptions.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

As I love both symphonies I find it would be impossible to choose between them.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Beethoven's 7th was one of my first loves, so even Kertesz with Dvorak can't topple it.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Definitely Beethoven. My favourite symphony. Love the second movement!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Beethoven for me, one of the greatest symphonies...the wild exuberance that climaxes in the final by, contrasted with the amazing slow mvt is pure genius...love Dvorak 7 also.Monteux/LSO, for me.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Heck148 said:


> Beethoven for me, one of the greatest symphonies...the wild exuberance that climaxes in the final by, contrasted with the amazing slow mvt is pure genius...love Dvorak 7 also.Monteux/LSO, for me.


Are you referencing Monteux for the Beethoven, Dvořák or both? Monteux's recording of Beethoven's 7th is magnificent and, in my opinion, rather underrated. I put it on the same level as all three of Carlos Kleiber's iconic recordings. The Monteux recording of Dvořák's 7th is also terrific, however, reflecting just how special Monteux was.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven's 7th easily over the Dvorak.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Beethoven, though Dvorak's is nearly it's equal.

Honeck's rendition of his 7th is probably unbeatable:










For Dvorak's 7th, Sir Colin Davis/RCO, best heard from this recent set:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Templeton said:


> Are you referencing Monteux for the Beethoven, Dvořák or both? Monteux's recording of Beethoven's 7th is magnificent and, in my opinion, rather underrated. I put it on the same level as all three of Carlos Kleiber's iconic recordings. The Monteux recording of Dvořák's 7th is also terrific, however, reflecting just how special Monteux was.


I was referring to his Dvorak 7, but I agree, his LvB 7 is very excellent also. Monteux was indeed a great conductor, one of the all-time best. like Reiner, he was a great orchestra trainer, and always was in the "right ballpark" musically. I've never heard an unmusical, or wrongheaded performance by either Reiner or Monteux.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Among Dvorak's Symphonies, the Seventh runs second only to his Eighth in my affections. Nonetheless, it expresses some exquisite contrasts in color, light and shade and storminess and tranquility. There is a closeness with nature I experience while listening to it that I don't derive from Beethoven's Seventh. I find it more aesthetically appealing than the latter work as well. My favorite interpretations are those by Szell/Cleveland, Bernstein/N.Y. Philharmonic, Monteux/London Symphony and Mehta/Israel Philharmonic.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

If I had a list of my top 500 symphonies both of these would be in my top 10. They're both that good.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beethoven wins by a nose length.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Beethoven wins by a mile.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Beethoven's 7th easily over the Dvorak.


The only comment I have ever agreed with you on. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven, although the Dvorak is fine as well. For the 8th and 9th one on one comparison, I'd pick Dvorak.


----------

